# CO2 and Filteration



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello community,

I doing some planning for a 33G Long (48x12) planted tank. Since this is my first CO2 pressurized tank Im doing a lot of research and realized that surface agitation causes off gassing and wastes CO2. As a result most people use Canister filters instead of HoB filters. My question to you guys are 

1) Is doing a CO2 injected tank with a HoB filter possible or is it crazy inefficient? 

2) If I NEED a canister filter for my CO2 tank, how will I get oxygen to the fish if there is no surface agitation at all?

Thanks and sorry if these are stupid questions


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

1) Your thinking too much into this, yes HOB kills co2 but you can just up the co2, lets be honest here the cost to refill a tank is about 30ish dollars a year if you are using 10lb+ even if you are using a 5lb and it last you 6 months, 60 bucks a year is only 16 cents a day, so go crazy.

2)you can adjust/point the output nozzle up towards the surface.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

coldmantis said:


> 1) Your thinking too much into this, yes HOB kills co2 but you can just up the co2, lets be honest here the cost to refill a tank is about 30ish dollars a year if you are using 10lb+ even if you are using a 5lb and it last you 6 months, 60 bucks a year is only 16 cents a day, so go crazy.
> 
> 2)you can adjust/point the output nozzle up towards the surface.


Oh man you dont know how happy I am to hear you say that ! I plan on getting a 10lb tank for my 33G long. I planned on putting the HOB filter on the width/ short side of the tank in hopes of trying to have the flow reach as much of the tank as possible. Is that a good idea or bad?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

archangelvk said:


> Oh man you dont know how happy I am to hear you say that ! I plan on getting a 10lb tank for my 33G long. I planned on putting the HOB filter on the width/ short side of the tank in hopes of trying to have the flow reach as much of the tank as possible. Is that a good idea or bad?


As long as your water line is high enough the HOB won't kill that much co2, it's when you get lazy and you can hear a waterfall sound that's when your co2 gets wasted. It's been years since I used HOB but when I did I used Aquaclears, I guess if you are using the biggest one AC110? that should be enough flow to get to the other end, anything smaller I have no idea. Or you can just get a Canister filter like a eheim and be done with it. I have a few if your interested.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

coldmantis said:


> As long as your water line is high enough the HOB won't kill that much co2, it's when you get lazy and you can hear a waterfall sound that's when your co2 gets wasted. It's been years since I used HOB but when I did I used Aquaclears, I guess if you are using the biggest one AC110? that should be enough flow to get to the other end, anything smaller I have no idea. Or you can just get a Canister filter like a eheim and be done with it. I have a few if your interested.


Uh oh. The Largest HoB filter I have is the Fluval C4 which I was planning on using. It was either that or my AC50. Would any of those be good enough to reach the other end? It is a 48" long tank. While I have you here tho, which Eheim Canisters do you have for sale? Are they new or old? Thanks so much for your help !


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

48" I was thinking 36", I really don't think it's a good idea to put the C4 or the AC50 on the width of the tank, it won't be enough. It's probably a better idea to use both the filters on each side on the back (length of tank). I have the Eheim Classic 2217 used of course.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

if your concerned about flow you can always add a power head or a circulation pump on the end of the tank that does not have the filter.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

planter said:


> if your concerned about flow you can always add a power head or a circulation pump on the end of the tank that does not have the filter.


Oh never thought about that as well ! Thanks ! Maybe a stupid question, but why on the side that doesnt have the filter? Wouldnt it be on the side with the filter to give the water the extra "push" it needs to reach the other side?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

you wouldn't need to push the water from one end to the other if there is a pump already on that side.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

planter said:


> you wouldn't need to push the water from one end to the other if there is a pump already on that side.


Thanks. Do you feel that an AC50 or Fluval C4 along with a water pump would be sufficient for a length of 48" if I place the filter on the side?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

archangelvk said:


> Thanks. Do you feel that an AC50 or Fluval C4 along with a water pump would be sufficient for a length of 48" if I place the filter on the side?


I'd start with what you have and add later. The plants you choose and the position you put them in will also affect flow and you probably can't tell at this point how things will play out. The good news is that with plants you can get an idea of flow by looking for leaf movement.

I'd also add a drop checker to your shopping list. It'll help you gauge what's going on with your CO2. If you're pumping a lot of CO2 in and the drop checker remains blue, that'll tell you you've got an off-gassing issue.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

infolific said:


> I'd start with what you have and add later. The plants you choose and the position you put them in will also affect flow and you probably can't tell at this point how things will play out. The good news is that with plants you can get an idea of flow by looking for leaf movement.
> 
> I'd also add a drop checker to your shopping list. It'll help you gauge what's going on with your CO2. If you're pumping a lot of CO2 in and the drop checker remains blue, that'll tell you you've got an off-gassing issue.


PERFECT thanks soooo much I really appreciate it, and thats exactly what im going to do! Is the drop checker placed as far as possible from the Diffuser? Also is there a difference in drop checker brands? Some are so cheap while some are so expensive.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

archangelvk said:


> Is the drop checker placed as far as possible from the Diffuser? Also is there a difference in drop checker brands? Some are so cheap while some are so expensive.


I haven't found much of a difference in the location of the drop checker. I suppose it will be affected by the flow 

I prefer the glass drop checkers that are one piece of glass with a suction cup. No chance for leaks with them. Emptying and filling can take a little extra effort because of the small neck, but it's a rare task so it doesn't bother me much.


----------

